# R32 Konig Front Seats inside a 2005 TT Coupe?



## Senater_Cache (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey,
I have come across a set of MKIV R32 Konig Front seats.
I have a 2005 MKI TT Coupe and am wondering if its possible to install the Konigs.
I am worried about these aspects:
Rails....will they fit on the TT rails / will the R32 rails mate to the TT floor?
Airbag...will it work, will it trigger an airbag light?
Height...will the konigs physically fit inside the roofline of the TT interior? (Im 6,2 and will be riding them adjusted all the way down.)
please help me out


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: R32 Konig Front Seats inside a 2005 TT Coupe? (Senater_Cache)*

They should bolt it, VAG wouldn't change all kinds of stuff just for seats


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: R32 Konig Front Seats inside a 2005 TT Coupe? (l88m22vette)*

To my knowledge they are bolt ins.
As for airbags...if the R32 seats don't have airbags in the seats you can use a resistor in the seat harness connector to keep from getting an airbag light. I forget what resistance it needs to be...it's probably on AudiWorld somewhere.


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: R32 Konig Front Seats inside a 2005 TT Coupe? (Murderface)*

what about seat heaters?


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

First, the TT rails are built in to the seats and you bolt the bottom of the rails to the floor to install the seats , the floor mounts bolts are the same and on the same location as a modern Porsche ( 911, Boxter etc..) The rails on the seats are even built by the same company.
I know that cause I installed seats from a Porsche Gt3 on my TT and they bolted right on with no modifications .
As for the R32 , the MkIV seats won't work , the MkV R32 looks like it might fit from the pictures I saw it seems like the same brackets.


----------



## Senater_Cache (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*

well thats no good news at all.
I was having doubts that the seats would fit into the cabin because they are high and wide compared to the TT seats.
but if you say they will not mount to the floor in any way, I wont get them.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

this is the TT floor so you have an idea .
Picture courtesy of Steve from Modshack , as you can see there is no rails , the rails are buit in to the seats.



















_Modified by 1.8Tabamoura at 6:25 PM 11-30-2008_


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

double


_Modified by 1.8Tabamoura at 6:45 PM 11-30-2008_


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*

what about seat heaters http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*

So would MkV GTI seats bolt in?


----------



## Senater_Cache (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

man I really want those Konigs. lol








Seat heaters should work, but my TT does not have the switches anyways.
Now I need to see the rails of the konigs....
anyone have a pic of the floor of a MKIV R32 without seats in it? / bottom of seats (rails)?
thanks,
I wont give up so easily


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

You can see the center rail and the side mounts if you look between the seats . you might be able to do it , buts its gonna need some serious fabrication


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Senater_Cache)*

you need to make custom brackets, at least for MkV seats


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_you need to make custom brackets, at least for MkV seats

Nobody said MKV seats...
The R32 seats come with brackets and everything built into the bottom unlike other MK4 seats, even the recaros


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (pyro2001vr6)*

There is a MkV R32, I was just giving an FYI


----------

